# Good by old friend



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I got rid of the truck today. Wanted something that got a little better then 9.8mpg. In place of the truck I picked up a 2003 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo and a 2008 Hyundai Sonata for the wife. Still no payments and two nice vechiles to replace them but I'm gonna miss the beast. I'll try to get a picture up tomorrow. Now time to outfit the new one. Guess I should change my user name now...


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

damn that sucks man. but 10 mpg and 3.09/gal :--|. how but GrandSonata...LOL


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

dam , no truck !!! 
that sucks ...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wish I would have known. I'm lookin to replace mine. DAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Dman sorry to hear that... I've been admiring that truck for years..


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Yours is one year newer than mine. Nowhere near the room you are giving up with the truck, but you'll enjoy the Jeep. I have had many over the last ten years or so, and other than my old VW Beetle, they are the easiest things to work on. If I can do the DIY stuff on one, anyone can.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> Wish I would have known. I'm lookin to replace mine. DAM!!!!!!!!!


I would have to added $2000 to the price just to get it you.

Here's the new heep..... Guess I'll have to stick the rods thru the sunroof untill I get the rod holder on the rack....


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

thats a nice "heep"...lol


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

GreenFord said:


> I would have to added $2000 to the price just to get it you.
> 
> Here's the new heep..... Guess I'll have to stick the rods thru the sunroof untill I get the rod holder on the rack....


Hard to tell by the picture, but if your Jeep has the factory roof cross bars, I'd invest in Yakima on Thule ski carrier and carry the rods horizontally. I carry my longer rods on the outside in a ski carrier and my shorter rods inside. Works well for me. Hope you enjoy the new ride! It looks nice!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

lil red yep it does have them and the ski is on my Christmas list. I'm also gonna get some Thule towers to fit the rails so I can put my hulavator back on for the yak.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

GreenFord said:


> I would have to added $2000 to the price just to get it you.
> 
> Here's the new heep..... Guess I'll have to stick the rods thru the sunroof untill I get the rod holder on the rack....


Gee thanks................


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Not to bring ya down. Once a truck man always a truck man!! Take it from someone who knows. Got rid of my 2500hd 5 years ago for something more economical and still kick myself in the ass everyday and I continue to try and justify picking up another. Soon.......Soon!!

Good luck to you though


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I loved how you had your "old" truck rigged! Some lucky S.O.B. made out like a bandit! Wish i knew it was for sale....Ida bought it! My Dodge gets 12-14 mpg, but I don't care. You had one badda** Ford!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Sweet lookin ride for a 2003 !!! Good luck with it !


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I hunted a long time to find one that was this nice. Good news! I just found my front receiver hitch and will be installing it and building my new $79 aluminum basket. I also put new shacks and a 2" lift.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Have a 2002 GC Laredo V8, w/170,000 on it, best vehicle I ever owned! Good luck w/it.


----------



## Tomsatx (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeeps are great, unless your downsizing from your rig. Geez that thing was massive. Looks like you put it to use. If the Ford were diesel, would you have kept it? My uncle has 2 ford diesel super dutys (7.3 and 6.0 turbo) both almost double the 9 mpg.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

shoulda got you a wrangler...haha can still have a "fun" vehicle and get good mpg

37s with 5.5 " lift on mine and getting 19-21 hwy mpg based on gps route length and actual gallons used...with stock gears now..488s and a posi going in next week with all new bearings and whatnot..want my power back..and the ability to use 5th gear on the highway...not sure whats gonna happen with milage..hopefully stay the same or go up

kinda wish id got a cherokee tho...for the simple reason of having some room...by the time i get a cooler in the back and a friend up front ive got no room for anything else...tons of aftermarket stuff for cherokees as well


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> shoulda got you a wrangler...haha can still have a "fun" vehicle and get good mpg
> 
> 37s with 5.5 " lift on mine and getting 19-21 hwy mpg based on gps route length and actual gallons used...with stock gears now..488s and a posi going in next week with all new bearings and whatnot..want my power back..and the ability to use 5th gear on the highway...not sure whats gonna happen with milage..hopefully stay the same or go up
> 
> kinda wish id got a cherokee tho...for the simple reason of having some room...by the time i get a cooler in the back and a friend up front ive got no room for anything else...tons of aftermarket stuff for cherokees as well


all 4 cylinders purring


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> all 4 cylinders purring


6 cylinder dick....4.0...the same as your truck i assume?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> 6 cylinder dick....4.0...the same as your truck i assume?


aw yeahhhhhhhhh


4.0 goin hard. pulls my boat no problem.


----------

